# The Tattersall Thread



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we've all concluded that for OCBDs Lands End is a good starter with upgrades to Brooks and possibly Mercer. Well, what about Tattersall shirts? I have a few Bean Tattersall shirts, but I think the quality is a bit lacking. What do y'all recommend as for Tattersalls? Who makes the best Tattersall shirts? Who makes a version that are still of decent quality, but maybe a bit more affordable. 

P.S. Though, I intend for this thread to be a thread for everyone looking for tattersall shirts, I do prefer the roomier fits (Brooks Traditional fit is perfect). Also, Button Down Collars are my preference.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm interested as well! Barbour has pretty good tattersall but also has the tacky Barbour label on the pocket and if I recall correctly is not in proper neck sizes. Mercer looks nice ut pricey. Button downs prefereable also.
Tom


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a couple of the Brooks Brothers, but a regular fit is best for me. Though I haven't tried the traditional which is a bit roomier from what I understand.

Only thing is, while the patterns captivated me in the online pics, I have found that it is not as easy to match other stuff eg tie and jacket with the tattersall.

About the BB shirts I have, the buttons are kind of small, I presume it is one of those cost saving measures?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Orvis always has some tattersalls, as does Holland and Holland. Of course, you will end up paying for them through the nose but if Bean's isn't good enough for you . . .


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Kevin's has pretty good tattersalls, got one for Christmas and am very happy with it (British made)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm officially tattersall-interested, though I'm afraid I can't offer much. My selection is limited to an LE shirt that proves how much of a shame it is they've sabotaged their collars* and a red-and-black J. Press shirt which has a great early '60s vibe. 

They do make me want more solid wool ties.

*That said, does anybody know if recent LE Highlander check shirts have the same collar issues as the latest Hyde Parks?


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

You may want to check mytailor.com, I've seen a few tattersalls on their web site. If you're near a retailor who sells Individualized Shirts they offer a few tattersalls as well.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> I have a couple of the Brooks Brothers, but a regular fit is best for me. Though I haven't tried the traditional which is a bit roomier from what I understand.
> 
> Only thing is, while the patterns captivated me in the online pics, I have found that it is not as easy to match other stuff eg tie and jacket with the tattersall.
> 
> About the BB shirts I have, the buttons are kind of small, I presume it is one of those cost saving measures?


Matching the tie and jacket with tattersall isn't difficult. A tweed jacket with a wool challis tie with either a neat pattern, a paisley pattern or a stripe for that matter is a great combination. The key is to make the the scale of the patterns is sufficiently different.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Ahhh...I'm currently on a multiyear button-down tattersall shirt collection project...

As everyone seems to know tattersall when they see it, it may not be necessary to define it. But my narrow definition is as follows: A tattersall shirt is a long-sleeve button-front shirt with a white or cream background and one or multi-windowpane patterns overlaid on that background. The windowpanes could of the same or different colors.

Here are my experiences with various versions:


I ordered the black-and-blue version from The Andover Shop when they were on sale. The shirt is dress shirt sized. The collar roll is very nice. Yet to wear.
I have a Ben Silver version that is almost perfect. Dress shirt sized. The cotton fabric is very silky. Collar roll is almost perfect.
I have a FA MacCluer version that I bought earlier this year. Dress shirt sized. The cotton is very silky. If the BB OCBD collar is the reference, then the collar of the FAMac shirt is a smidge shorter than I would like.
I have a couple of LL Bean versions. Both sport shirt sized. One is non-iron...big mistake...the "cotton" shirt feels very polyesterish. The collar is a little short. I think I gave the shirt to charity...too bad as the pattern is nice. The other version is a 80/20 cotton-and-wool number. The wool is a little scratchy and the collar is short, but the shirt is nice.
I have a PRL classic black-and-blue tatersall shirt. Sport shirt sized. If you get past the polo pony and the very short collar, the shirt is fine.
I have a Filson 100% cotton version that is just OK. Fair-to-middling fabric. short collar. Like I said, just OK. But I also have the 100% wool off-white tattersall shirt with a short point collar. Big bellowed patch pockets on the chest prevent it from being something I'd wear into town, but it is a nice casual shirt.

If you don't mind the sportshirt sizing and the logo, I would recommend the PRL versions if cost is a major factor. As you can find the shirts at outlets fairly easily.

I think LLB has a couple of dress shirt sized versions in pinpoint oxford cloth that are probably fine...if you don't mind "wrinkle-resistent". The price is right.

For must-iron shirts in dress shirt sizing, in addition to the above, I plan to eventually purchase one from O'Connell's as they seem to have a nice selection.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not in favor of the visible tag on this shirt, but it has otherwise provided long service.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got quite a collection of Barbour tattersalls. I find the tag on the front less noticeable than the logos of other manufacturers, and it doesnt bother me. I like the barbour's a lot. 

I had an Eddie Bauer some years back that I liked too, but it's a rag now, and haven't seen any EB offerings that have interested me. 

I also have a coupe of cheap-o fleece lined tattersalls that I ordered from John Norris. I use them (almost) strictly for yard work, dog walks, and grouse camp. 

I plan on ordering a couple of the John Cotton tattersalls in the near future to give them a try.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I recently picked up this J. Press on the Trad Thrift Shop thread from Art Vandalay. It's the the tattersall I've been hoping to find for years. I had a similar one way back that eventually wore out, perfect collar roll too.

https://www.jpressonline.com/tattersall-button-down-cr-me-navy-wine/


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Ensiferous said:


> I am not in favor of the visible tag on this shirt, but it has otherwise provided long service.


Nice shirt.
In cases like this with a tag needing removal, I find a scalpel to be invaluable.
15 minutes careful work is all it takes.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cordings is another source, with a fine selection.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> *That said, does anybody know if recent LE Highlander check shirts have the same collar issues as the latest Hyde Parks?


The neck and sleeve sized ones - still on sale - probably have full sized collars.

The latest alpha sized ones seemed pretty crappy all around. I didn't get far enough to check the collar.

Did anyone mention Viyella?


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> sabotaged their collars


What happened? I might have missed something.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

rwaldron said:


> What happened? I might have missed something.


The latest Hyde Parks (the one I bought this fall) had a noticeably worse collar than the previous year's. No roll, points too short. About the same length as Uniqlo.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tattersall deployment from years past.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/

And my favorite, and the most expensive shirt I ever bought, from Mercer

https://postimage.org/


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a couple of Viyella tattersalls made in Canada. Sized SML rather than dress shirt sizing. (as an aside- do all Viyella shirts come with sleeves that would best be suited to a knuckle dragging neandertal?)
Tom


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that is a nicely paired tattersall. Looks to be a Brooks Brothers. Not easy, at least in the states, to find a decent tattersall that doesn't break the bank.



Patrick06790 said:


> Tattersall deployment from years past.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> Tattersall deployment from years past.
> 
> And my favorite, and the most expensive shirt I ever bought, from Mercer
> 
> https://postimage.org/


That's awesome.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ I paid full freight for that one, $140 at the time.

About a year later I found another Mercer tattersall, exact same pattern, half a neck size bigger, unopened, on eBay. That one was about $40 all told, and is therefore awesomer.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like they're $175 now. Wish I had that kinda scratch, as it is a real beauty.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

leisureclass said:


> Looks like they're $175 now. Wish I had that kinda scratch, as it is a real beauty.


+1 ...


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Very good thread.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

With a nod of the head to the zombification......


Viyella shirts are currently half price in my local b&m store. Even though I have sufficient tattersalls to see me through the next few years I remain sorely tempted to take advantage of the offer.....


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Name and URL please.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bahles has some Viyella shirts on sale. Several plaids and one or two tattersalls for $70, but in very limited sizes, and others for $100, which is still a decent discount from full retail, $125.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mhj said:


> Name and URL please.


J Wippell & Co.

Unfortunately their online presence is restricted to the range of clerical wear that they provide.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> And my favorite, and the most expensive shirt I ever bought, from Mercer
> 
> https://postimage.org/


I believe I have the last shirt Mercer made from that batch of fabric--all the more reason to cherish it. But, then, I cherish all my Mercer shirts!


----------



## 89826 (Jun 22, 2016)

JLibourel said:


> I believe I have the last shirt Mercer made from that batch of fabric--all the more reason to cherish it. But, then, I cherish all my Mercer shirts!


David Mercer, all round great guy, told me the same thing last year when he made my shirt. Sooner or later it is bound to be true.


----------

